# Found the ABT Forum today and I had to try my own



## salsashark (Jul 15, 2008)

First off, no Qview, my camera was dead. That being said, holy crap these were good! here's what I did.

Ingredients:
8oz onion & chive cream cheese
4oz sour cream
1/2 cup shredded colby & cheddar cheese
liberal black pepper
pinch of kosher salt
garlic powder
jalapenos
bacon (I went with an apple cider uncured bacon)
I split, and de-seeded/de-veined the peppers, then piped the cream cheese mixture into the halves (BTW, use the storage bag technique... thank you Alten Brown). I had enough filling to make around two dozen ABTs, but I only bought 8 peppers so I know for next time. Next came the bacon wrap. I placed them all on a disposable tinfoil baking sheet so I didn't have to fuss with them on the racks and I didn't have to toothpick them either.

One hour at 275 with a few hunks of hickory and we were set. 

The bacon was crispy but not burned and the peppers were nice and chewy. The saltiness of the cheese and the bacon hid the hit of the peppers, but they came back and slapped us in the face a couple of minutes later!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






These, a salad, and a couple of pieces of sausage and dinner was served.

I'm doing some more this weekend for a MotoGP BBQ... I'll get pics of those.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 15, 2008)

Sounds like your smoke was smoking.   Get that camera fixed.  We are addicted to the q-view.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 15, 2008)

sounds great but a pict taken from a BBQ Bubba post says it all.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 15, 2008)

THAT IS THE FUNNIEST THING I HAVE SEEN ON HERE..I AM ON THE FLOOR LMAO!! AHHHHHH! I LOVE THE PIX!!! AHHHHH!!!


----------



## walking dude (Jul 15, 2008)

salsa
that cheese will keep, just refridge it


----------



## salsashark (Jul 15, 2008)

I throw myself on the mercy of the Qview overlords 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll be sure to get some this weekend and edit this thread. Now that my camera's recharged.

However, to tide you over, here's a shot of the few that were left.


----------



## salsashark (Jul 15, 2008)

I have it in the fridge for Sunday.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 15, 2008)

next time maybe...........just use a third of the bacon...........to cover just the top in the cheese..........

YOU HAD LEFT OVER ABT"S?????


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 15, 2008)

salsashark! 
you're right we do love our q-vue! and thanks for the edit with the vue!
I love your cheese mixture for your abts!! 
Make sure you join our fattie throwdown next weekend!! Just make sure you have a good charge in your camera!!


----------



## fireguy (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey those sound and look great...Job well done!!


----------



## salsashark (Jul 15, 2008)

1. Bacon size noted... thanx

2. Yes... I know it's shameful, but I was experimenting and it was only my brother and I. Had I known in advance that I was going to make these I would have had some folks over for dinner.  I put down quite a few, but had to eventually call the ball. It's ok though, I'll take the rest to work tomorrow to spice up lunch!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 15, 2008)

That picture reminds me of a time I was trying to explain about this great date I had with a hot to trot ...


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 15, 2008)

abt's looks great.   finished off my ABT's today, guess I gotta go back to the store for more peppers


----------



## sweethanky (Jul 16, 2008)

dude your hooked


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 16, 2008)

that I am   lol


----------

